# Kisbur red/apricot toy poodles



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Haven't heard of this breeder. Although when looking at the Silver & Blues, he/she has 2 identical silvers labeled as 2 different champion poodles and 2 blues labeled as 2 different champion poodles. You can even see the winning sign in both blue photos. Poor record/photo keeping or deception??? At least not paying attention to detail.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect an error in linking the photos - surely anyone intending to deceive would at least have the gumption to use different photos of the same dog!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, she's been doing Red Toys for a long time. Did you notice that most of the dogs she lists are owned by other people?  Who are the dams and sires of the puppies she has for sale?


----------

